# <3 Killian Today <3



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Our monster is getting SO BIG!!!!  He will be 9 months on Sunday!!  Excuse the diggers muddy nose!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very handsome,,they grow up to fast


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

He sure is awesome looking! Hey- what camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I must have asked this before, but forgot:

Age ya know -- it does catch up to us...

Anyhow, what does <3 mean?

Nice handsome guy you have there.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

selzer said:


> Anyhow, what does <3 mean?.


It's a sideways heart! <3


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow hes gorgeous!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

wildo said:


> He sure is awesome looking! Hey- what camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


I was using my iPhone....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I was using my iPhone....


ohhhhh... Thanks! That explains a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

wildo said:


> ohhhhh... Thanks! That explains a lot. :thumbup:


What does it explain?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well- to be clear, I think the content of these pictures are excellent. As I said in this thread, and plenty of your other pic threads- Killian is very handsome indeed. But, I wanted to know what kind of camera so that in the future I wouldn't purchase the same. (And I mean no offense by that- read on...) Do you see the purple all the way down his spine? And also the purple on the edge of nearly every fence slat? And also the purple in the leafless trees near the top center? This is called "purple fringing" (or less specifically: chromatic aberration) and is definitely _not_ a desirable deficiency in a camera. If you had an actual P&S, I'd put it on my mental list of things not to buy. You have a camera phone- and therefore I can be much more forgiving of the device.

It's just something I've considered lately: getting a decent (but not complicated) point and shoot camera for my mom. So I am kind of keeping a mental list of cameras I like and dislike. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromatic_aberration


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooh! LMBO! Okay. Yea. I totally understand that!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

If you check out the wiki link, and scroll to the bottom, there is a picture of a horse's mane- and you can see exactly what I'm talking about. If you ever go to purchase a new camera, this is an easy thing to look for to help deduce quality.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, I saw it I want to get a really good camera one day!! We have a point and shoot....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Pretty sure that was my bad with trying to enhance the colors...


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE his color!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We love his coat, always has, it keeps changing and we keep loving it more and more with every change!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh! Those shots are MUCH better! I also have a P&S, it just happens to be a _very_ good P&S- they do exist!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Our P&S has a slow shutter speed, as well as a delay from when you hit the button to the time it actually takes the photo. So I quit using it, I was missing all my shots....


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a Sony H7 that was an AMAZING higher end p&s...I love longer zooms...now I use a D3000 if i ever feel like lugging it out


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Britt, I LOVE your avatar pic!!! WOOOOOW! I wish I had a picture of Killian like that! *drool over beautiful pup*


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd take one for you but...your kind of far  Actually certain parts of KY are only an hour or two away...haha


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW, love his coat, handsome pup, if you don't mind me asking how much is he weighing? What are you feeding him?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He is running 78 at 8 months. He is on Blue Buffalo Adult....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you always fed him adult food? I've read from some of the owners on here, that's what they had started on them even when they were pups. My pup is 18weeks, but he seems to be growing over night. I have him on Solid Gold Wolf Cub. Your pup is amazing, love the diff. shades in color.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh no, he was on puppy food all the way up until two weeks ago. We moved him to adult food.... <3


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Well it seems you guys are doing a great job with him. I'm gonna wait at least a year but I do want to get him a sable female, so he can have a mate, but for now just want to focus on Thor.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Killian is a very handsome boy, and in that I think it was the last picture, he looks like he might be saying mom I promise I didn't dig that hole but his nose gave him away.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

So I showed up today to pick him up and no one answered the door.  

Such a beautiful pup you have. I gotta hand it to you. Make all the years you have with him the best of your life and you won't regret anything. 
:wub:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wowza he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> So I showed up today to pick him up and no one answered the door.
> 
> Such a beautiful pup you have. I gotta hand it to you. Make all the years you have with him the best of your life and you won't regret anything.
> :wub:


Thats because we were hiding in the closet, I had a firm grip on his collar screaming, "No, I do not want your cookies!". I thought you were those damned girl scouts intent on ruining my diet!!!! 

Maybe a courtesy call next time!? LOL!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ahh!!!! I love Killian. He's definitely on my list of favorites. such a handsome boy!


----------

